# Xabi Alonso vs De Rossi



## Torros (27 Gennaio 2016)

sicuramente Xabi ha fatto una carriera migliore, ma presi entrambi al top non vedo grosse differenze. Trovo De Rossi, un pò più bravo in interdizione, mentre Xabi un pò meglio come playmaker. Tra l'altro i giocatori di questo genere che sanno impostare(che non si limitino al passaggio di due metri) e sappiano anche difendere, non ci sono più in giro, forse Xhaka, che cmq non arriva alla precisione dei lanci di De Rossi, e tantomeno a quelli di Xabi che è chirurgico, ai livelli di Pirlo ma con meno genio, ecco giusto Kroos si avvicina.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Vabbè dai..


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Torros (27 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai..



ma perché De Rossi è un pippone? ok che sia in calo, ma averselo uno cosi al Milan..


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma perché De Rossi è un pippone? ..



Sì


----------



## Torros (27 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Sì



e dai non ho seguito molto la Roma, negli ultimi anni, ma De Rossi era uno dei miei centrocampisti preferiti diciamo fino al 2013(la serie A è da allora che non la seguo più con costanza). Ma io cmq intento De Rossi al top, che personalmente a me piaceva molto.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma perché De Rossi è un pippone? ok che sia in calo, ma averselo uno cosi al Milan..



De Rossi si è adagiato. Avrebbe avuto tutto per essere un interno fenomenale di un centrocampo a 2, ma ha preferito restare a Roma a fare il pascià e andava contro ogni singolo allenatore che lo faceva correre (Zeman su tutti, che lo voleva schierare mezzala qualche anno fa contro il suo volere). Non lo trovo certo scarso, anzi vista la sua esperienza non mi dispiacerebbe se andasse all'Europeo, ma è un giocatore limitato. Xabi secondo me è fenomenale in tutto o quasi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> e dai non ho seguito molto la Roma, negli ultimi anni, ma De Rossi era uno dei miei centrocampisti preferiti diciamo fino al 2013(la serie A è da allora che non la seguo più con costanza). Ma io cmq intento De Rossi al top, che personalmente a me piaceva molto.


Vabbè De Rossi per me è stato un centrocampista fortissimo fra il 2006 e il 2009 , prima era troppo giovane , e dopo non ha fatto più nulla per essere considerato un top , Xabi alonso è dal 2004 ( periodi di poca forma a parte) che sta facendo benissimo


----------



## Torros (27 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Vabbè De Rossi per me è stato un centrocampista fortissimo fra il 2006 e il 2009 , prima era troppo giovane , e dopo non ha fatto più nulla per essere considerato un top , Xabi alonso è dal 2004 ( periodi di poca forma a parte) che sta facendo benissimo


 fino al 2013 me lo ricordo ancora fortissimo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> fino al 2013 me lo ricordo ancora fortissimo.


Io dopo il 2009 ricordo una buonissima annata nella stagione 2011/2012 ( non ai livelli del periodo 2006-2009), e una stagione di livello discreto nel 2013/2014, gli altri anni è stato uno spettacolo atroce( forse sta facendo meno vomitare quest'anno)


----------



## mr.wolf (27 Gennaio 2016)

non c'è paragone dai


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma perché De Rossi è un pippone? ok che sia in calo, ma averselo uno cosi al Milan..



E' un ex giocatore dal 2006, è il cancro della Roma attuale...


----------



## Mou (28 Gennaio 2016)

Torros


----------



## prebozzio (28 Gennaio 2016)

Xabi Alonso comunque ha avuto una carriera particolare, al Liverpool non lo ricordo (ma potrei sbagliarmi) come un mostro di continuità e anche al Real ci ha messo molto per imporsi. Si è affermato invecchiando.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Gennaio 2016)

Solo per me De Rossi è stato solo un pelo sopra la media nella sua carriera?

Avrà fatto solo 2-3 stagioni ad altissimi livelli..


----------



## mandraghe (28 Gennaio 2016)

De Rossi è durato fino al 2006, poi anche per cause extracalcistiche, ha avuto un'involuzione pazzesca. Pur avendo quanche periodo buono.

Secondo me, come ho ripetuto più volte, il suo vero errore è stato quello di restare a Roma. Fosse andato in qualche altro club credo che sarebbe migliorato. Invece restando a Roma e l'essere intoccabile lo ha portato ad accontentarsi del posto da titolare. Carriera sicuramente più agevole e semplice, ma dallo svolgimento mediocre.

Lo spagnolo ha cambiato più squadre ed in ognuna ha retto con successo le chiavi del centrocampo. Non c'è proprio storia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2016)

Xabi Alonso è un mostro, non diciamo scempiaggini, io lo preferisco a Xavi per dire.


De Rossi grandi mezzi ma stringi stringi fuoco di paglia.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Stesso ruolo, ma caratteristiche diverse. In valore assoluto il confronto avrebbe potuto starci fino al 2010, poi le due carriere hanno preso pieghe troppo diverse. 
De Rossi ha limiti caratteriali troppo evidenti. Limiti amplificati dal fatto che abbia sempre giocato nella sua Roma. Forse se avesse cambiato ambiente quando era ancora in tempo a farlo, la sua carriera avrebbe preso un'altra piega.
Xabi Alonso effettivamente fino al 2010 era un ottimo centrocampista, ma nulla di trascendentale. Poi si è affermato come elemento insostituibile in squadroni come Real, Bayern e Spagna, vincendo qualsiasi cosa da protagonista. Tirando le somme, è uno dei giocatori in assoluto più importanti e unici nel loro genere degli ultimi anni.


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2016)

Potenzialmente il miglior De Rossi se la poteva tranquillamente giocare, ma oramai il confronto è impietoso. Il romanista non azzecca una stagione decente da quasi un decennio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Gennaio 2016)

xabi Alonso tutta la vita, meglio sia come interdizione che come impostazione, de rossi lo supera solo come inserimenti in area di rigore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2016)

Stesso ragionamento dell'altra volta: Alonso indubbiamente superiore a De Rossi ma proprio per questo Torros sosterrà il contrario: cvd. Dai Torros, posa il fiasco, per piacere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2016)

De Rossi a 24 anni doveva lasciare la Roma e andare in una società seria e sarebbe diventato un centrocampista mostruoso..invece è rimasto lì e si è sempre più adagiato e involuto diventando da 4-5 anni un centrocampista normalissimo...


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Gennaio 2016)

Torrossss,suvvia


----------

